

Portugal cable provider created a filter for vuvuzelas - arturventura
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://arrifana.org/blog/2010/06/vuvuzelas-servico-publico/&sl=pt&tl=en

======
mseebach
The translation is amazing. I had no idea machine translation had come so far.
I guess I need to read more stuff in languages I don't understand.

------
JJC1138
I love this part of the machine translation: "Yes, it works in RTP HD but only
after the 3rd Tuesday of next week"

I wonder how many Tuesdays a typical week has in Portugal?

~~~
albemuth
The portuguese "Terça" means both Tuesday and third, must be quite tricky to
catch

~~~
albemuth
if you change the wording from "a partir de 3ª feira da semana" to " a partir
de Terça feira da semana" it does translate it correctly

------
desigooner
Sky Sports in the UK has a similar setup. Press the RED button and filter out
the vuvuzelas ..

~~~
kierank
Sky Sports aren't showing the world cup?

